# What colour is havana?



## flyingfeet (14 April 2009)

Had a mad American who thinks we have mis-sold an item so what colour do you think havana is??


----------



## Cop-Pop (14 April 2009)

I always thought it was a dark brown - isn't light reddish colour cherry something?


----------



## Theresa_F (14 April 2009)

Very dark brown, the light red is "london tan".


----------



## Tia (14 April 2009)

Dark brown in England, reddy brown in US.


----------



## hellspells (14 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Very dark brown, the light red is "london tan". 

[/ QUOTE ]

My thoughts exactly


----------



## flyingfeet (14 April 2009)

Well here's the interesting thing - its all Stubben's fault. They sell red oak as havana in America

I always thought havana was referring to havana cigars, so is a nice deep brown. 

We are about to get stuffed by PayPal for goods being not as described despite putting "Havana = (dark brown)" in the listing.... damn americans..


----------



## Tia (14 April 2009)

Yes Stubbens havana is reddy brown and Stubben calls what we call havana, choco.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





However havana is generally reddish over here in North America.


----------



## carolinewheatley (14 April 2009)

I made that mistake with my stubben bridle!!


----------



## Silverspring (14 April 2009)

So were you selling Stubben leather work?  If not then I don't see how you would have to refund them via paypal for calling dark brown havana!  Esp when you also added that it meant dark brown :s


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (14 April 2009)

As has been said, it depends on the manufacturer. Stubben Havanna is a redy brown &amp; chocco is dark brown. In many English makes Havanna is dark brown &amp; then come a variety of other shades...Australian Nut, London Tan etc etc.


----------

